# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Zwanger of niet help!

## lottederover

hallo, ik heb een vraag ik heb een mirena spieraal al wel een jaar en nu heb ik onveilig sex gehad, en is die klaar gekomen. ben ik nou zwanger of niet. ik had de eerste 2 dagen erge buikpijn en moest veel plassen en misselijk maar na die 2 dagen nergens meer last van?

ik weet het echt niet en ik ben ook nog best jong

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Lotte,

Je hebt de Mirena Spiraal, dit is een vorm van anticonceptie. Deze spiraal beschermt jou er ook voor om zwanger te worden. Er is dus geen reden voor paniek! Om dit soort dingen te voorkomen zou ik je aanraden de volgende keer gewoon een condoom te gebruiken. Dan hoef je helemaal niet na te denken over dit soort dingen, en ben je natuurlijk ook beschermd tegen een SOA, met onveilige seks is er altijd kans op een soa!

----------


## lottederover

dankjewel voor je berichtje!
nou wou ik nog even zeggen dat ik weer erge buikpijn heb en me buik is een beetje opgezet,
dat heeft daar toch niets mee temaken?

----------


## Sylvia93

Buikpijn en een opgezette buik is meestal een teken van een menstruatie die op gang gaat komen. Het is in ieder geval geen symptoom van een SOA oid!

----------

